# Tool trailers versus trucks



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am a builder in Australia and considering going from a truck with tool boxes to an enclosed trailer to carry my tools. I will still use the truck to tow the trailer but am concerned the the trailer I need approx 3.6m to 4.5m along with the truck 7.5m will be to large to get into the job sites.
My question, are the benefits of a trailer far greater than a truck with a 4.5m tray to carry tools?
Any feed back would be great.
Thanks
Doctor


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A lot on here are going to tell you how cool trailers are, however I pack my truck up for job specific tools. I can't stand hauling a trailer. They may have second thoughts if they ever had to deal with the 91 and 405 freeway everyday.


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
You make a good point with traffic 
Trailers seem very popular in america and a lot larger, in Australia the most common tool trailer is either 6 or 8 feet long which is not big enough for my needs. The truck is great but i find that if it breaks down i can't work or I will need to build a service body for it to carry all my tools. I have looked at bigger trucks with 6m trays but they are getting close to $70k to buy then fit out with tool boxes, thats why I was looking at a trailer.
We do a variety of work including commercial & residential refurbishments so you need to carry lots of tools or you find yourself going back to the shed all day.

Regards
Doctor


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to just use my truck, but got tired of unloading every night and reloading every day. I couldn't imagine not having a trailer with my Super Duty.

I just did the math and you have a 64 square foot bed? Is that like 16 feet by 4 feet? That is huge, as a regular bed is around 5 x 8. With that big of a bed you should have enough room for boxes and carrying most of the tools you need. 

I had a slightly larger than normal bed with tall boxes built in and I could carry a lot of stuff. The problem was that I couldn't carry a compressor or a shop vac in the boxes because they were too narrow. I did mostly vinyl siding in those days and didn't need those every day, so it worked for me. No way could I get what is in my trailer in there now.

In some ways I wish I had a larger trailer. I have a 6 x 12 single axle. However, it is easy to get into jobsites and maneuvers well. I got the 6 foot 3 inch headroom model so I can stand up in it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I did the whole truck thing for years, then I went to a 6x12 then added a 7x14. Couldn't imagine work without it.


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks mate,
The truck i have is an iveco daily dual cab with 4.5mx2.4m bed and has plenty of room but it requires me to build more boxes for storage so I don't have to unload every night. I want to carry a table saw, thicknesser and shop vac etc that i don't carry now. Have you seen Ron Paulks ultimate tool trailer on youtube? Thats about how much stuff I need to carry to site.
Thanks for all the feedback, keep it coming.
Regards


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Truck parked out front of one our projects


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

No way I would pull a trailer every day. That's just me. :scooter:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

This is subject is how I found this forum. 
I have been doing carpentry for over 20 years. I have always had trucks with toolboxes. Now all trucks have utility beds. I started re-evaluating how I was doing business. I purchased 2 trailers. 1 - 7'6" x 14' and 1 - 8' x 18' (i was looking for a 16', but when you buy used you don't get alot of choices)
The majority of our jobs last from 2 weeks to 2 months. If you figure up how much time you spend loading and unloading tools, you will be amazed at how much time you spend not making money. Not to mention the times you need a tool you either forgot to load or ended up needing. 
We still have the utuilty trucks with enough tools to do most things. (Old habits die hard) We leave the trailers on the job. This can be a risk. We just take the best precautions we can to secure the trailer. A the end of the day we can throw everything in the trailer pretty quick. The next morning we don't have to load anything up because it is already on the job. 
For us, trailers have increased our productivity by having everything we need, on site.
Hauling a trailer around, especially the 18', is not that convenient. Also if we leave the trailer hooked to the truck we will have to unhitch if we need to run get materials.
We use the 14' trailer for concrete tools. When we show up we have everything we need. It has worked out great.
The truck maintenance is another aspect. I have had times when my work truck is in the shop for over a week. One truck had to have the transmission replaced twice. During those times it probably would have been easier to take a vacation than try to work out of my personal truck. 
Now with our trailer, if a work truck goes in for service, I can drive my personal vehicle to the job and all the tools I need are there. I can also pull the trailer with my personal truck.
Sorry for such a long post. I have put alot of thought into this subject and could go on about the pros and cons for pages.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I work with several people who have trailers. I have considered it many times, but the cons out weigh the pros for me. I have a one ton extended van and very rarely is it completely loaded. We utilize a gang box or two on framing sites, lock up our ladders with chains and cables, and generally stay pretty well organized.


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks mate,
Thats great feed back mate, i have been thinking about this for 12 months and was getting no where. There are some very valid points in favour of the trailer.
Cheers


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Most of our jobs are at least a few weeks in duration, many stretch to months or even years.

For this reason, I prefer a trailer. All our tools and equipment stay on the job. No repeated loading and unloading of the truck. If I'm off meeting a client or running some other errand, the guys have access to everything they need without having to wait for me to show up with the truck load of tools. in the event we have to squeeze in a smaller gig, the job site with the trailer becomes our 'shop' where we can grab what we need and move on to the smaller job.

If I had to haul the trailer around on a daily basis I'd probably be thinking seriously about a cargo van of some sort.


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Buildit guy,
Sounds like you do similar work to me with the concrete gear, thanks for taking the time to send me some great feed back, i know how valuable your time is when you run a buisness. Its great to talk to like minded people from around the world because it sounds like we all have the same issues.
Cheers


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As both pointed out some important things to consider. 

Can your vehicle handle the trailer?
Can you get the trailer into job sites and get space to park it?
Can it be left on site?
Dual or single axles?
Whats are the roads like for Torsion axles or leaf springs?
Barn or ramp doors?
Walk on roof or no walk on roof?

If you can answer them questions you should be set for what to go for. Around my parts you can't hear having a trailer. 90% of the tools I own are with me on site at all times. Never know what I'm gonna come across so its nice having almost everything you may need. I can leave the trailer and go grab bits without packing everything up and it keeps my fuel cost low leaving it on site.


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

We have been weighing up the pros/cons of truck vs trailer. Most of our jobs last 1-2 months, and our customers don't always like it if we use the garage for storage (90% of the homes we work on are vacation homes and are empty). We're looking into getting an old u-haul style box truck and fitting it out for a mobile tool truck. For the amount of storage space you get compared to price, it works out much cheaper than a similarly sized trailer.
We can get a 14'x8' (I think) box truck for less than $2k. They have a lot of miles but the truck would be doing at most a 40 mile round trip every month or two. Plus with it being mobile we can back the truck against the building to stop any would be thieves being able to access the back.


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks BC Construction, 
Good points, I have had a smaller trailer 6 years ago and didn't like at the time but i am finding it more frustrating not having the tools onsite when we need them. As you guys would know when you are renovating you never know what tools you may need. I think I will need at least a 14 foot trailer (4.5m) to fit the tools I require.
Regards


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Wakonako,
You should check out Ron Paulk youtube site "mobile wood shop" it has been setup in a box truck and is pretty awesome but the getting in and out seems like a bastard.
Cheers


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Doctor said:


> Thanks BC Construction,
> Good points, I have had a smaller trailer 6 years ago and didn't like at the time but i am finding it more frustrating not having the tools onsite when we need them. As you guys would know when you are renovating you never know what tools you may need. I think I will need at least a 14 foot trailer (4.5m) to fit the tools I require.
> Regards


I decided in a 14x7 and at the time it felt massive. Feels much smaller now but I have managed to get a lot of tools into a fairly small place. A 16' would have been nicer but I would have struggled to get that into 90% of my jobs and no doubt if I got a 16' I would have thought why didn't I get a 18' lol. 

Be cleaver with the layout and you will be surprised at what will fit in a 7x14 trailer


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks BC,
What kind of work do you do in your town?
Regards


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Kitchens, bathrooms, tiling, flooring, drywall, decks, basements, painting, home theater, finish carpentry etc ect 

So basically I need a lot of tools.


----------



## Doctor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the great feed back.
Regards
Doctor


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The bottom line for me is money. In my world, if we're not nailing up (installing) materials, I'm not making money. Loading, unloading, planning what I need for a job, forgetting something I need for a job, are all things that don't make money.
The less time I spend doing those things, the more time I'm working.
This is the reason I utilize a trailer.
Let us know what you decided. I'm always curious about other people's reasoning.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

> My trailer goes with me each day and comes home with me each night. It holds the equipment that I make my livelihood with. I'm not willing to leave it on a job out of my sight.


To me, that is the number one con about a trailer. If it gets stolen or broken into with my 30k worth of tools inside I'm screwed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Spencer said:


> To me, that is the number one con about a trailer. If it gets stolen or broken into with my 30k worth of tools inside I'm screwed.


That is what insurance is for. Mine would replace it all, full cost.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is what insurance is for. Mine would replace it all, full cost.


Same here. a contractor would be stupid not to have their tools insured. I got replacement cost on mine too just in case.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Same here. a contractor would be stupid not to have their tools insured. I got replacement cost on mine too just in case.


And I do also, but really, do you want to have to go thru the hassle of making out claim forms and having to go purchase everything again? 

Yes, I know the thought of tool shopping for a lot of us on here is as good (or better) than the thought of [email protected], but you talk about a loss of money making time.....


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is what insurance is for. Mine would replace it all, full cost.


Could you pm me the insurance you are using? I have only been able to find insurance that replaces at depreciated value.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Could you pm me the insurance you are using? I have only been able to find insurance that replaces at depreciated value.


Erie insurance


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

How do people feel about re-purposing an old/used ambulance?
We were talking about it the other day after work. For us I think it makes more sense than a box truck/van.
We want a truck to be basically a mobile tool box. Ambulances are well maintained and for the most part, retire from service around the 100k mark. They are built much stronger than a box truck plus they generally have heavy duty alternators and heavy duty rear ends, as well as inventor's pre-installed. They also have a lot of prebuilt compartments/storage space.
It would also make a great mobile advertising space for a disaster management type usage.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Erie insurance


Same here for me too. Rates are decent too.

I use them for all my insurances. Had a claim several years ago at the same time lots of others did in our area (storm related). While all my neighbors were waiting weeks for their claims to be processed, I submitted my paperwork on a Monday am. Had my check from the company in my mailbox the next afternoon. Don't know how anyone could complain about that!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> Same here for me too. Rates are decent too.
> 
> I use them for all my insurances. Had a claim several years ago at the same time lots of others did in our area (storm related). While all my neighbors were waiting weeks for their claims to be processed, I submitted my paperwork on a Monday am. Had my check from the company in my mailbox the next afternoon. Don't know how anyone could complain about that!


Yeah I moved my vehicles and home to them as well. Very good rates and great coverage. They gave some great add on to a standard policy that gives you a $12k tool insurance and loads of extras for a very small amount of money if you have liability insurance through them. Its good to hear they paid out quick. The 2 claims I had with Allstate were awfully slow. They expected me to run around and do all the leg work after the issues we had. Won't use them again. They def didnt want to hand over any money.


----------



## openhearth (May 20, 2012)

For me a trailer is the only way to go and I am not sure how I did without it, but it would depend on what you do for a living and whether or not you have employees.

I used to take my tools out every night and put back in what I needed. Now I just have way too many tools for this to even work. 

The other issue I had is no place to put trash or const debri. With a trailer you now have a full size bed for all the trash. 

If you ave employees and need to leave the job to pickup materials, measure another job, etc, you can leave your tools on the job.

Yes, pulling the trailer is a PIA sometimes and you risk having your tools stolen, but like others said, that is what insurance is for. The benefits far out way the risk for me. Not sure how I did without it for so long.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah I moved my vehicles and home to them as well. Very good rates and great coverage. They gave some great add on to a standard policy that gives you a $12k tool insurance and loads of extras for a very small amount of money if you have liability insurance through them. Its good to hear they paid out quick. The 2 claims I had with Allstate were awfully slow. They expected me to run around and do all the leg work after the issues we had. Won't use them again. They def didnt want to hand over any money.


i saw your festi collection and think you need a lil more then 12k tool coverage. 
i used to be w/erie but out grew them. 

if get's stolen you can have few days off to go shopping....:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My 20' enclosed trailer has turned into a storage shed. I travel as light as possible now. 

I have 35k in replacement tool coverage.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> i saw your festi collection and think you need a lil more then 12k tool coverage.
> i used to be w/erie but out grew them.
> 
> if get's stolen you can have few days off to go shopping....:thumbsup:


I have the tools insured for $48k with the trailer through them. I couldn't find one other company willing to insure at replacement cost even without locks on the trailer. the restrictions on all the other policy's were crazy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What was interesting was he pulled up their statistics page and your trailer is much more Likely to be stolen from out side your house than away from your house.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Every 6 months I take stock of what I have and add more if needed. Just costs a little bit more money.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> What was interesting was he pulled up their statistics page and your trailer is much more Likely to be stolen from out side your house than away from your house.


Because they know it will be at your house


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Every 6 months I take stock of what I have and add more if needed. Just costs a little bit more money.


I don't bother adding the extra bits I buy till the end of the year. I have to add about another $3-4k so prob looking at about $80-$100 more a year. Might go and see them and see whats involved with adding more half way through the policy. Can't be that hard I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I make my insurance agent do all the work. He takes care of everything I insure, that is his job.


----------

